# Dr.James White debating Imam Shamsi Ali



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 27, 2009)

I had the privilege to attend this debate last night. The first video is James White's opening presentation. The second video is the Q and A session. Enjoy. 


[video=youtube;b1yxtAg7V4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1yxtAg7V4s&feature=channel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1yxtAg7V4s&feature=channel[/video]

[video=youtube;bW94MUQ1g0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW94MUQ1g0M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW94MUQ1g0M[/video]


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 27, 2009)

If he wearing a bow tie?


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Jun 27, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks!


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> If he wearing a bow tie?



That is common for Dr. White.


----------



## LeeD (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 29, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> If he wearing a bow tie?



I wanted to ask him if I can keep his Bow-Tie but i was afraid of the response


----------

